
The big black dog - freyanz
http://www.homeiswheremyhorseis.com/the-big-black-dog.html
======
brudgers
"Black dog" is how Winston Churchill referred to his depression.

[https://theconversation.com/winston-churchill-and-his-
black-...](https://theconversation.com/winston-churchill-and-his-black-dog-of-
greatness-36570)

